# Gerbil health



## KHW (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello. Today I noticed one of my gerbils, who is nearly 3 yrs old, has a growth/ wound on his right cheek just below his eye. I've uploaded a picture below. It is dry- no blood or pus. It has a cavity centre with raised edges. It doesn't seem to be causing him any pain. He is as active as usually and eating well. He's digging, chewing and being as inquisitive as always! Any idea what it could be and what I should do? Thank you!


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

How strange, not too sure what it could be. Although you say he seem's fine it may be worth a trip to the vets just to get it checked out. Even if it's nothing, it is better to be safe than sorry !


----------



## Edie223 (Dec 21, 2016)

That is strange, maybe there's something in the cage that's irritating him? I would check to see that he hasn't had an injury that's made the area swollen up but again, the vets is the best option.


----------



## Wolfsbane1 (Dec 27, 2016)

What bedding do you us? If you use wood shavings I would really consider moving him onto Care FRESH, which is a softer and better bedding (although slightly ore expensive). Shavings might cause irritation, but if bedding isn't the problem, I might contact the vet or a professional gerbil forum. Good luck, I hope your gerbil will be fine- I am sure he is well cared for to be reaching his 3rd birthday!


----------



## B8man (May 28, 2018)

My other gerbil died from Cancer and don't now if the other gerbil is healthy. I know that cance is not 
contagious but does it have any effect on my other gerbil?


----------

